# How big will he get?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

So went up and checked the cam. Got a whole bunch of pictures of cows and a couple bulls! I'm pretty pumped though nothing was too big. I'm sure they taste fine all the same.  How many more inches do you guys think these boys can put on till they start getting hard? Oh and some fool went up there and stole my salt licks though some how he didn't steal my camera nor did he show up on it? Maybe it was The Flash? But I don't know how animals could lick through two whole blocks in a week! So someone had to have been sneaky.

Here's a couple of pics for ya.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good, but I'm sure you could find something bigger. However, any LE Bull is a trophy!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice pics. I say smoke that top bull, but I'm not real picky. I think he'll fork a little more in his backs but not a whole lot. Sorry about your salt licks. What kind of loser steals pre-licked blocks?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

polarbear said:


> Nice pics. I say smoke that top bull, but I'm not real picky. I think he'll fork a little more in his backs but not a whole lot. Sorry about your salt licks. What kind of loser steals pre-licked blocks?


Agreed I thought it was very strange. My assumption is he's trying to steal my spot, but hey maybe he just had low sodium? I'll give him the benifit of the doubt...until it happens again.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics. I say smoke that top bull, but I'm not real picky. I think he'll fork a little more in his backs but not a whole lot. Sorry about your salt licks. What kind of loser steals pre-licked blocks?
> ...


I'd move my camera, he could be coming back with lock cutters.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, and look around in the general area, he may have just moved the blocks a little ways away to set up his own spot. But I agree with Judd, I would move your cams ASAP.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they are all the same bull. Just different angles. Look around your camera I have had elk and cows move my salt 80 yards in two weeks. If it is on a hill look at the bottom.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are all the same bull. Here are a couple smaller guys.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I bet he puts another 40" of bone in a month. I have studied elk for years now. He still has a month to grow


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

40" more and I'd say he's a shooter to me!


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Weren't your cams on your salt lick? I've had salt licks gone in one week before with just elk and deer hitting them, also if its been raining at all it doesn't help. Once they find them they are a goner in two weeks max, is why you need to visit them weekly.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know where you have had licks yahtahay but I have never come close to one being licked up in two weeks even with elk and 50 head of moo cows.it should last at least a month and a half. I have had licks up from June first with tons of elk hitting it and had it last three months. Another thing is keep putting it in the same spot year after year I not only let's them know it will be there but they will lick the dirt to get the salt and minerals for years if it is the same spot year after year. I know this for sure because when I go in to set salt they are already in there hoofing the ground up and eating the dirt. I set cameras and watched them.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah I don't think there is any way they were licked in a week. There was two full blocks. In the past I've had licks for months.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Wasatch?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

stablebuck said:


> Wasatch?


Yes


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah that first one should be over 300" come the 1st of September...I'd say you have the green light to let the CX fly. A couple years ago I saw a couple bulls during the first weekend of June that were bigger than the first one you have pictured. They would have definitely been shooters, but I wouldn't hesitate on the first one you have pictured. The saying "don't pass on a bull on the first day that you wouldn't pass on the last day" is very applicable on the Wasatch.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

I think I misquoted my reply...My trophy rocks have been gone in two weeks, two years in a row now. My bad, I said "salt licks" when I should have asked "salt lick" or "trophy rock". Salt licks yes, months before they are gone, trophy rocks, I've never had one last longer than two weeks.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I ran into a guy in the woods last week who told me he'd known outfitters who would steal peoples salt and licks. Seems pretty ridiculous but I guess I wouldn't put it past a guy who's trying to get his paying customers to the animals he has carefully placed.


----------

